# 1st Squirrel!



## Bucky T (Feb 5, 2015)

My son got out of school early today.  Half day and I took a little time to pick him up and take him squirrel hunting.

I took him to Cedar Creek to try our luck.  Very windy and not the best of conditions, but we managed to get on a couple of bushytails.

We were slowly walking down a fire break when I spied a solid black fox squirrel pancaked up against a pine.

I pointed him out to Lane and we got in position for him to take a shot.  I knelt down behind him and let the buttstock sit up against my chest.  That's all I do now, he aimed, said he had a good shot, so I told him to shoot when he was ready.  He pulled the trigger and winged the squirrel in one of his back legs.  He tree hopped for about a 100yds and we followed.  Lane had another shot and missed him............  No worries.  He got up in the fork of another tree and was pretty well hidden.  I asked Lane if I could help a bit and he handed over the .410.

I purposely aimed low to scare that squirrel out of the fork.  It worked and the first shot that hit him was starting to wear him down.  He tried to jump to another tree but missed his mark and hit the ground.  I gave Lane another shell and told him to make the shot count.  He made a great shot and the squirrel, his first kill was down for the count!

We celebrated a bit, took some pics and decided to walk back to the truck.  On the way back a nice blonde phase fox squirrel ran across the path and tried to hide in a white oak.  I told Lane to get ready and he said he wanted me to get one too!  I tried to talk him into pulling the trigger, but he was insistent that I get me one too.    He's a generous little fella.  I took aim and dropped it out of the oak.  Now we both had a fox squirrel in the vest and we were good to go!!

I'm going to get his squirrel mounted for him.  I've always wanted to get a black phase fox squirrel mounted.  We cleaned my squirrel and are going to have her fried for an appetizer before dinner tomorrow.

Making good memories!  

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## jlb54 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Lifelong Memories !!!!!!!*

Great job that will be a hunt ya'll  never forget!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YellaCurFirefighter79 (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2015)

your a good Daddy ...

man Tommy , hes growing like a weed ..

great times and a memory of a lifetime ...congrats to y'all ...


----------



## Castandcall (Feb 6, 2015)

Fine hunt. Congrats.


----------



## fishingdad (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome story, thanks for sharing! And a fox squirrel at that!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 6, 2015)

Great story and pictures....great memories for both of yall!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome hunt!  Congrats!


----------



## Esau (Feb 6, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you for sharing the story and pictures. That is what time in the outdoors is all about, making great memories.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Great stuff Tommy!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Great stuff there! I think a lot of folks miss out by not taking their kids small game hunting. That brings back a lot of memories, I had a lot of good times hunting squirrels with a single-shot .410 as a kid. Congrats to both of you, and tell him that I'm 47 years old and have never killed a fox squirrel, never even seen a live one.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 6, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Great stuff there! I think a lot of folks miss out by not taking their kids small game hunting. That brings back a lot of memories, I had a lot of good times hunting squirrels with a single-shot .410 as a kid. Congrats to both of you, and tell him that I'm 47 years old and have never killed a fox squirrel, never even seen a live one.



His Pop Pop told him he's never killed one either.  And.. At the time of his first kill, I informed him Daddy had only killed one of them.  Then... I shot the blonde one and now I'm up to two fox squirrels.

Small game hunting is how I got my feet wet hunting.  Squirrel hunting is very fun and I got away from it for quite a few years.....  Now that my boy is getting old enough to keep up with me in the woods, we'll be doing quite a bit of bushytail hunting.  He really enjoys it and so do I.  

It's all about simply being out there.  

I point out all the tracks in the roads, creek beds, leaves, etc and "quiz" him on what animal made it.  We are also in the midst of scat identification lessons as well.  lol    We listen to birds and I tell him what species of bird is making the noise and point them out when I see them.  I could go on and on.

If his momma will let him go this weekend, I might try to sneak him out for a couple of hours.  She's starting to get a bit worried about his eagerness to accompany me on hunting trips.

Thanks for the kind remarks fellas.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 6, 2015)

Happy lil fella right there!


----------



## state159 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's a fine hunt and those squirrels are huge. Way to go.


----------



## justhuntinSC (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats!!! BJ


----------



## Warthawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Good memories right there


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nicely done! Congrats to you both.


----------



## vin-man (Feb 9, 2015)

I remember cutting my hunting teeth on squirrels. First it was with my pellet gun then as I got older, it was with my first "real" gun, a   .410. I still have that old Mossberg and all the great memories that came with it.


----------



## ChanceHill (Feb 10, 2015)

Just two men... taking an afternoon off in the great outdoors.  Sweet!  Sadly, a lot of little dudes don't get that kind of attention from their dads.  Nice going!  The lessons will carry him all his life.


----------



## hambone50 (Feb 16, 2015)

this is awesome! cant wait to take my 3 year old! congrats!


----------



## Slugg (Apr 2, 2015)

hambone50 said:


> this is awesome! cant wait to take my 3 year old! congrats!



Same here. This makes me get excited for hunting with my 3 year old once he is ready.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 6, 2015)

First squirrel at 5 years old in 2006. .410


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 6, 2015)

That's awesome Bucky.  Proverbs 22:6  "Train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old he will not depart from it"

It worked for me.  I have only God and my dad to thank for my love of the outdoors.

I think I may have been tempted to have both squirrels mounted to commemorate the father/son double.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 6, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> First squirrel at 5 years old in 2006. .410



That's a happy youngin there too.  I bet he has a few more to his credit by now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Good stuff right there!
Made my afternoon guys, brought back good memories of my son now grown.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks again for the kind remarks guys.

BuckyT


----------



## Mark Summerfield (May 10, 2015)

*Great job!*

It's so good to see the little ones out learning the outdoors. He will have that memory the rest of his life!


----------

